
Volvo Cars Recalls 507,000 Vehicles as Probe Finds Fire Risk - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-22/volvo-cars-recalls-507-000-vehicles-due-to-faulty-engine-part
======
wlkr
This is a direct link to some of the recall notice from Volvo:

[https://www.volvocars.com/uk/own/maintenance/volvo-
warranty/...](https://www.volvocars.com/uk/own/maintenance/volvo-
warranty/recalls/notifications)

It seems that there is more information in the letters sent to consumers.

